# Anyone used Kynisi to courier embryos?



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone got any stories of using Kynisi to courier eggs/sperm/embryos?
I have seen a few reviews - and to be honest they are mostly terrible! I am not sure I could handle the stress! I am moving from London to Glasgow, and thought the least stressful thing to do would be to move my FET treatment to Glasgow, but now I am not so sure!
But these do tend to be people trying to courier internationally. The London - London ones seem to have been fine.
Anyone tried a longer distance UK route?

thanks
ElcF


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Bump 

Just pushed this up so hopefully you get some answers,

Livity


----------



## Doodledoo (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi elcf not sure this will be of any help but I recently collected my embryos from St Barts myself in a shipper provided by my new clinic Bourn Hall.  I was told I could have them transfered by courier or if I preferred to I could collect them myself - not sure if this is an option for you?  Although you have a lot bigger distance between clinics! Very weird having them in the back seat with a seatbelt round 'em !!!!!
Good luck with whatever you decide to do 


Doodle x


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Doodle,
thanks for your reply - don't think it is really an option though    
We only have 2, so I am inclined just to travel back to London for the treatment. A fairly major hassle,(esp when GCRM will be just down the road!)  but the reviews have made me too nervous to take any chance with our precious little things!

ElcF


----------



## Doodledoo (Jul 12, 2010)

Think I would do the same, when we were given the option of a courier I got the feeling that our clinic thought the best thing would be to do it ourselves so we knew all was as it should be.  Although they did say the couriers were used loads.
Good luck with the relocation!
Doodle x


----------

